# I Have A Heavy Heart



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so sorry Janice. I'm saying a prayer for them and you. Godspeed darlin'.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm so very sorry for you and for the family. Losing a fur person is never easy, but losing one in these circumstances is heartbreaking.

Hugs and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Oh, I am so sorry for the poor family and for you. How sad on so many accounts. Give your Georgie and Mantha an extra ear rub or two. 9.5 seems too young to me too.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm so so sorry. How awful.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

A sad loss, such a young senior. ((((hugs))))to you all.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I'm guessing a suture let go....


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I am sorry to hear that, they must be beside them selves, how sad.


----------



## YippieKya (Jan 3, 2012)

....;-( every time I read that another Golden soul was lost, it's like it happens to me all over again.... I know it is the price we must be willing to pay to share our lives with these blessed creatures, but the heartbreak never ends... 
Know well how many share your pain Sally's Mom......xo


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm so sorry for you and your friends.....no cancer but a suture. How horrible.

RIP sweet girl.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

So sad to read this Janice. I'm so very sorry!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

And just in case no one has figured it out, all my heart and soul goes into these dogs.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Sally's Mom said:


> And just in case no one has figured it out, all my heart and soul goes into these dogs.


Honey, I don't think anyone who's spent more than a week on this forum would doubt the depth of your investment in your dogs. Your beautiful heart shines through here.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Thank you, Nolefan, that was very sweet.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

PS that collie is really cute. I love collies... My husband had three growing up.. The were Tory I, Tory II, and Tory III!!!


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

I am so sad to read this. : ( I can not imagine what you are going through right now. My thoughts are with you and the golden's family. Please pass on my thoughts to the family who lost their wonderful friend. And give Samantha and George a hug and scratch for me.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Sally's Mom said:


> PS that collie is really cute. I love collies... My husband had three growing up.. The were Tory I, Tory II, and Tory III!!!


Will there be a collie puppy joining your pack of goldens any time soon?


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I am so sorry to read this. I am sure your heart is aching... Those who said you are so dedicated to your pups is right... I wish all breeders kept in touch with their litters throughout the years.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Very funny, Lauren, that would be a "no". I do love collies, but Goldens have stolen my heart . And no one in this family wants another dog....unless it's.... Luna!!!


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Haha, you are always welcome to borrow her! Or take her to work with you! Today she tore apart her bedding in her kennel, she was not happy, even with a mid day play date!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

You can drop her off at work when you move to So Po.....


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Until my dogs reach like eight years, bedding in a crate is a no no.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

I learned the bedding lesson today! She would love to come visit you at work every once in awhile once i'm in South Portland!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

So sorry!! Thinking of the goldens family as well and how sorry I am for them!!


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry. All anyone has to do is look at your sweet beautiful dogs to see how much love you put into each one. I would be heartbroken too.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

I think each new grief brings us reminders of the old ones and they seem to add up, increase geometrically. Janice, your recent loses have been many, and it makes for a heavy load. One would think a person would get numb, but for many of us it sure doesn't seem to work that way. I am sorry.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Ian's gran, all that holds true. But, Annie's owners kept up with me. I am just so sad for them. They have hinted they would like an older dog, and I wish I could give them one. Of course, I will not part with any of mine... But maybe there is a dog out there?


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm just seeing this today. I'm so sorry and sending my good thoughts to you and the family that lost their pup. Hugs....


----------



## Caesar's Buddy (May 25, 2010)

My heart is broken for you. I am so sorry.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Do you have a picture of Annie that you can post?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sally's Mom*



Sally's Mom said:


> A sibling to my 9.5 year old kids, Georgie and Mantha died today. She was owned by a couple who really kept up with me. Anyway, I got the email yesterday that her splenic mesentery had twisted, so they did a splenectomy and they saw no evidence of cancer... I got an email 12 hours later, early AM, that she had passed. I am just sick on all levels.. not the least of which is that I have her liitermates and I cannot accept their mortality... I am sick that she and they were put thru this surgery... And I am so sad for everyone...



Sally's Mom

I just saw this and I AM SO SORRY!!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I am still so sad for them. Just trying to make sense of it all.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Lucky Penny, check your email....


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

nolefan said:


> Honey, I don't think anyone who's spent more than a week on this forum would doubt the depth of your investment in your dogs. Your beautiful heart shines through here.


Could not say this better!!


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

My thoughts and prayers to all of you, how horrible for everyone.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

And a client of mine, whose dog had the same daddy as my Georgie, Mantha, and their deceased sister also passed away on 1/13. My beloved Laney died Friday October 13 , 2006... I hate that day....


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

*Annie*

Here are some pictures Sally's mom ask me to post of Annie. 
Here is Annie as a puppy. Her owners say that she was a big ball of exuberant love with an unmatched zest for life!









Here is a picture Annie's owners took of Cookie (annie's mom) and Annie both chewing on bones, the day they picked her up Aug 8, 2002.









Annie on Dec. 31st. 2011









What a beautiful dog she was.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Thank you! Thanks Lucky Penny!!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

What a beautiful girl Annie was--what a shame. 

Janice--your Cookie was beautiful--and that's such a great photo of Mom and daughter with the sticks!!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Thank you, that photo of Cookie makes me so happy and so sad at the same time. She was so good natured and such a great companion ....


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

How old was Cookie in that picture?


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Cookie was four months away from being 3 years.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Mom and daughter were beautiful. So sad they were both at Rainbow Bridge. 
Run free sweet Annie.


----------



## softballmom (Sep 6, 2011)

This is such a sad story, I really feel for you and her owners- how devastating. Sending big hugs and sloppy kisses to her siblings...

I have forgotten how beautiful Cookie was. The picture brings it all back.


----------

